# Update heaven??!?!



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, updates:

I got my BCI...I've had him for a long time actually. :whistling2: He's a Sunglow male named Basil. ADORE him. :flrt:

I have a Trans Pecos rat snake demon/snake hybrid named Phantom. Okay, I exaggerate. She's not THAT demonic. She'll tolerate handling for a few seconds. She's an Axanthic Blond and beautiful.

I also have a Mexican Black King snake named Eden. She's a female and solid black even though she's a baby. 

As well as that I have Maya & Aztec, who are Corn snakes. Today, Maya laid eggs, and is still going. She's popped out 6 so far but has only been laying for a little under an hour. 

I also have a snake rack that hold Maya, Aztec and Muscles. Citrus moved to Muscles's old tank. My sis's friend may adopt one of my baby corns when they hatch, which is very exciting for her. She's only 10, but very responsible and wants this more than anything. Her mom is considering it strongly. 

That's it all, hope for more updates on the eggies soon!


----------

